# 11 lb rib roast.. HOW long to slow cook it???



## smokinbrent (Dec 31, 2010)

Picked up a NICE marbled 11lb standing rib roast..slight/modest fat cap.. I have an 075 traeger w/ the digital thermometer.. gonna COOK it up tomorrow. Just wondering HOW long it'll take  to get it to Medium Rare.(want to SLOOOOOOOW cook it). temps outside are COLD..20''s-30's  Any suggestions?? It's already bag'd up and curing in the fridge..

thanks..


----------



## rw willy (Dec 31, 2010)

Plus or minus 45 minutes a pound.  If you followed that previous thread?  cook it above 200 smoker temp.  Take it to 135-140ish.  Let it rest ented with foil 30 minutes.  Grab a camera take pic.  Slice, take pic and repeat.

Look up Bearcarvers step by step for prime rib.  Good help there.

Oh yea. post pics.  Thanks


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 31, 2010)

Most folks around here seem to smoke their rib roasts at 225-240.  Cooks Illustrated did a test and found that 225 was the optimal temp. for rib roasts.  Were you thinking lower than that?   How well insulated is the Traeger?


----------



## smokinbrent (Dec 31, 2010)

It's not well insulated... put some bricks inside to retain the heat better... 225 was what I was thinking temp wise..so time would be a bit less than 45min/lb?? I've oven'd many of them.. and cook several outside.. but used higher temps and WARMER outside as well.. lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2010)

What BarbeQueen said,

Plus a couple of tips:

Use a meat probe, but don't stick it until it has been in 225˚ for two hours.

Please don't use the word "cure" for anything but curing meat (as in Bacon, etc).

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 31, 2010)

Time is hard to guess - mine should have taken 5-6 hours and were done in 3-1/2! Can you put a blanket on top like some folks do, if it's having a hard time keeping temp?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 31, 2010)

I did a 8 lb roast last weekend and it took around 4 hours to reach 136 and I was running around 225-250. Hate to say it but its done when the internal temp says its done.


----------



## smokinbrent (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry my bad.. the cooker seems to maintain temp fairly well.. the temp on TOP of the door (thermo) is alway hotter than it is inside.. I keep an oven thermometer inside AND have a good meat thermometer as well..NEVER have trusted an indoor oven on temp..no reason to trust an outdoor one either. Thanks for the tips!

Brent


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, that's great news!  sounds like you're good to go!  Keep a CLOSE eye on those internal temps. Like R said, it's done when it's done - and it may surprise you!


----------



## smokinbrent (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea.. seems like things like this always finish sooner.. EXCEPT when you really NEED it done on time.. lol


----------



## rangecop (Dec 31, 2010)

I did a small PR last week for Christmas on my Traeger Lil Tex, no wind, temps in the 30's.  Over night in the frig with Jefff's Rub, Cooked at 225-250 on the digital, inserted the Maverick probe at about 2 1/2  hrs, then pulled at 130*, tented for 30 minutes and sliced at 134*.  Came out med rare which was fine for my wife but a bit over done for me. Total cooking time was about 3 hours.   Did another (6 1/2 lbs) yesterday on my son's MES, temps were in the 20's.  This one was a PRIME grade of beef and $5 more per lb than the Safeway rib roast but OMG what difference.  We tried to smoke it at 225 but the temp swings were all over the place.  We used the Maverick probe on the racks in the smoker and put the PR in at 230*.  Smoker temps  went as high as 325 and as low as 165, ad we kept trying to make adjustments every 45-60 minutes. Put another maverick probe in the PR about 4 hours in and pulled the roast out after 5 1/2 hours when the maverick read 127*.  Wrapped it in foil for about 30-45 minutes when it was a 134*, then sliced and served.  It came nice and rare in the center ant the end pieces were medium.  Even with all the temp problems this was an incredilbe chunk of beef. Some day I will figure out the Q-view thing and post some views from past smokes.   This is an amazing website.  Thank you Jeff and Happy New Year!!


----------



## smokinbrent (Jan 1, 2011)

Put it on at 12:00 at FULL throttle between 400-450 deg ... 20 min and turned it to 225 stayed almost RIGHT on temp.. hit 130 at 4:20 pulled and came out perfect... USUALLY they seem to finish QUICKER than I  want.. I think the temps were helped out by the brick I put inside to partially line the bottom of the cooker.. BOUND to help maintain a steady temp more I'd think..high temp today was mid 20's.. NOT a problem one.. thanks guys!! One couple said it was MUCH better than the 60.00 the blew two days before at a steak house.Served it up w/ horshradish.. creamed and "hi test" some aujuice (sp) and a mushroom wine sauce.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 1, 2011)

> One couple said it was MUCH better than the 60.00 the blew two days before at a steak house


 Oh Yeah! you can't beat a good slow smoked PR. You'll never get that in a restaurant.

Just wish we could have SEEN it


----------

